# Pictures



## shotokan-kez (Jan 1, 2007)

*Hello there. I was just wondering, can someone tell me how i can put a picture next to my name?*

*Thanks, Kez xx*


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 1, 2007)

shotokan-kez said:


> *Hello there. I was just wondering, can someone tell me how i can put a picture next to my name?*
> 
> *Thanks, Kez xx*


 
Become a supporting member, for only 15.00 dollars the whole world of Martial Talk becomes yours. give it a shot and help save our peace of heaven here on MT


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 1, 2007)

USERCP-Edit Avatar
There are a large number of preinstalled images you can choose from. 

Supporting members can use larger images and have access to more features.
http://www.martialtalk.com/supportmt.shtml


----------



## shotokan-kez (Jan 2, 2007)

*Ahh right i see now. I wondered why i couldn't post in certain places, i didn't realise! Thanks guys. Maybe when i'm a bit better off i will pay to be a supporting member.*


----------



## wade (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh now that is just sad, do you want one of mine, I got a bunch, (2).


----------



## shotokan-kez (Jan 2, 2007)

*Have one of your what? *


----------



## Carol (Jan 2, 2007)

To clarify what was being said about pictures...

A person can put a picture next to their name by using one of the preselected avatars....or....by providing a URL link to an appropriately sized picture of their choice (which means the photo must already be up on the internet....somewhere.)

However, to upload an individual picture requires a supporting memebership.  You also get permission to post photos in threads as well as access to some very cool supporting-members features.  

Kez, it would be great to have you as a supporting member...but we're happy to have you with us either way.


----------



## shotokan-kez (Jan 6, 2007)

*Awww thanks, thats sweet!*


----------

